# Mysterious Sprayer Problem!!



## paint2ski (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a High boy Graco 395 or might be 390? Purchased new in 2012. Until last year it was running smooth, I started dealing with an issue that after sending to to different repair techs and the problem still persists. 

Basically I'll be spraying and then it sounds like I'm running out of paint so I go reset the primer valve. It's spitting paint through the primer outlet and into another bucket. It runs fine for anywhere from 20min to an hour. Then the problem repeats. When I get back to spraying it usually will have an enormous amount of built up pressure, which gradually releases as I spray in about 10 sec.

I replaced the primer valve, sent it in for replacement kits twice, Had it professionally cleaned twice and yet the problem is still there. Sherwin and my other paint store including myself are skratching our heads...

I use mainly acrylic paints, I did use this Lifetime Silicone stuff for a job and ended up spraying it, cleaning with mineral spirits, that could have messed with something.... Other than that I keep it stored in winter and take decent care of it while working...

I don't want to have to buy a new one, this was supposed to outlast my painting career....


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Get a new fluid section. Look for Endurance pumps on ebay or jc Portland. Around $350.00. Don't buy the Chinese knockoffs, they wont last.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

paint2ski said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a High boy Graco 395 or might be 390? Purchased new in 2012. Until last year it was running smooth, I started dealing with an issue that after sending to to different repair techs and the problem still persists.
> 
> ...


Is SW doing the service work on the pump?


----------



## paint2ski (Jan 20, 2011)

It seems as if they did everything but the pump.

Is the Pump just going too hard?

It sure seems like it could be some sort of regulator thing..


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Boco said:


> Get a new fluid section. Look for Endurance pumps on ebay or jc Portland. Around $350.00. Don't buy the Chinese knockoffs, they wont last.


Chinese knockoffs? Never heard of such a thing. Elaborate please.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

After market fluid sections listed on ebay. Just guessing there from China.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

It's not the fluid section. Sounds to me the unit is over-pressuring and releasing through the spring loaded prime valve. Continued use with the prime valve releasing all of the time will eventually erode the ball and seat in the valve causing it to leak even when not over pressured. Get the transducer checked out. What pressure is the pump building to? Is fluid coming out the return tube?


----------

